
Facebook founder called trusting users dumb f*cks - jaoued
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/05/14/facebook_trust_dumb/
======
ddingus
Controversial opinion:

He is not wrong technically. However, they are not at fault either.

Many people are dumb about things outside their scope. This happens.

Dumb is a little better than fucks though. And ignorant is likely best. He is
well out of bounds on this aspect.

Treating people with disdain is very highly inadvisable. Nobody actually
needs, nor benefits from it. This is very expensive gratification, among other
questionables...

Frankly, they will trust. Once they do, there is money to be made. Many
Googlers really get this, for example. Users give them credit too. A lot of
credit, and it is worth something. Worth billions, frankly.

And they want, many need to trust. That is non trivial in both value and basic
responsibility.

If it were me?

Shut up, make the money, treat them right, take it seriously, try really hard,
add value to their lives and so fucking what if they cost sometimes?

It is paid for many times over. Many, many times over.

I think people who go down this road will both get more than what would
normally come their way, and deserve it and then some.

Professionals of all kinds have some basic code of conduct norms and often
rules for these reasons.

FB made people, the founder insane wealthy.

One would think that funds decency, at a bare minimum.

Flame on. I have pretty much zero sympathy related to completely avoidable,
unforced errors like this.

~~~
Iolaum
They are not dumb, it's an information asymmetry problem.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Information_asymmetry](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Information_asymmetry)
If all people knew how much of their personal lives they share, Facebook
adoption and usage would have been different.

~~~
_Schizotypy
A lot of them who have been told just don't seem to care

